# building US credit score



## oscarp (21 Jan 2010)

hi, what is the best way of establishing a credit score in the US in my name. my wife is a citizen and we plan to move over there in a few years, so i would like to build up a record so it will be easier to get a mortgage etc.
can i open bank accounts, savings accounts despite not being a citizen / resident?


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2010)

In short YES. Just as you do in Ireland. Start saving on a regular basis, pay your CC bill on time and don't mess up. Credit rating is extremely important over there.


----------



## oscarp (22 Jan 2010)

hi chocks away, thanks for your answer. I wasn't very clear in my first mail - I'm wondering how I can build up a credit rating in the US *from here before I move over?*


----------

